# When I access the forum it goes directly to topics



## Gretchen (Oct 24, 2006)

and not the usual list of "recently posted to topics". Maybe this too will pass but that was a nice list to read first with samplings from a number of topics.


----------



## BabyG (Oct 24, 2006)

Haha i can't actually even rememeber what the front page looks like!
As a student my internet is almost running non-stop so i just check new posts regularly on the RSS feed (which then takes me directly to the post)

Irrelevent reply sorry :P


----------



## Alix (Oct 24, 2006)

Gretchen, why don't you go to the Home page and save that to your Favorites again? Sometimes if you clean out your cookies or Temp files it will adjust where you access the page. Give that a go.


----------



## buckytom (Oct 24, 2006)

there must have been some work done lately. i am finally able to login in to the home page url. for the past few days, i kept getting a root page, and then the apache content pointer page.


----------



## Gretchen (Oct 24, 2006)

Is it "discuss cooking"--shows all the topics? That is what I am routed to after a blank page.


----------



## buckytom (Oct 24, 2006)

the pages i was getting didn't show anything about discusscooking at all. just a text root directory, which i didn't have permission to access, and a standard "software install complete" type of a page holder from the software developer.

today, i can log in as normal, to dc's home page, and search new posts.


----------



## GB (Oct 24, 2006)

Bucky that probably had to do with the attempted server move I am guessing.


----------



## Alix (Oct 24, 2006)

Gretchen, is this the page you want to go to? If it is, then just add to your Favorites, or Bookmark or whatever it is that you do.


----------



## Gretchen (Oct 24, 2006)

Yes, thank you . I wonder why it changed.


----------



## kitchenelf (Oct 24, 2006)

Gretchen said:
			
		

> Yes, thank you . I wonder why it changed.



...those little evil gremlins that's why - NOT ELVES!!!


----------



## Alix (Oct 24, 2006)

Something to do with your cookies I suspect Gretchen. Just for future, if you ever want to get back to that page and can't seem to, click Portal on the blue bar. That will get you where you want to be.


----------



## Gretchen (Oct 24, 2006)

Interestingly I rebooted my computer and tried the link and it went back to the home page again. Saved again. We'll see.


----------



## GB (Oct 24, 2006)

Sounds like you could have some mal ware or spy ware or virus or something. Try running some cleaning programs and see if that helps.


----------

